# BLACK CARS WITH PINSTRIPES



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

IM GETTING MY BLACK BOX PINSTRIPED BUT I DNT NO WHAT COLOR TO GO WITH


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Jan 18 2009, 07:05 PM~12742526
> *IM GETTING MY BLACK BOX PINSTRIPED BUT I DNT NO WHAT COLOR TO GO WITH
> *


What color is your interior?


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

its all black


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

what ever striping i choose im gonna touch up my interior with the same color


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Leave it all black. Clean and simple. :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

pretty much anything looks good with black, just go with what suits your personality best.

but if you want there is a bunch of examples of dif colors on black in my sig  VVVVVV


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

i was thinkin baby blue or red


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

chicago bulls or north carolina


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

blue, burgandy or purple.


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

silver and gray


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lime green.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Buddy of mines black DTS came with red and white pinstriping. We put a black pinstripe over it cuz the factory shit was painted on :angry:


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

my car's black metallic. i went with a silver and two shades of grey.


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

I was thinking grey an silver but someone where im at already have one


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Jan 18 2009, 07:05 PM~12742526
> *IM GETTING MY BLACK BOX PINSTRIPED BUT I DNT NO WHAT COLOR TO GO WITH
> *




keep it subtle, every color pops really well with black......so keeping pinstripe subtle on a black car is kind of an oxymoron :biggrin: 

can't go wrong....if your going to theme your interior, maybe look into the availability of certain colors for your interior


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

THAT BURNT ORANGE UP ABOVE LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

heres grey and silverleafin














[/color]


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 18 2009, 07:54 PM~12743395
> *blue, burgandy or purple.
> *


x2! Blue and Purple always look good against black. Anyone have pics of these colors on black or more striping eamples on black paint jobs?


----------

